# Tea the half moon betta



## av3rag3 (Aug 13, 2012)

My girlfriend and I decided to stop by Petsmart and pick up a betta for our room.

What do you guys think?:


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I see he has a bit of his tail missing. Clean water and stress coat will help it heal


----------



## av3rag3 (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks for noticing. I am still fairly new at caring for bettas.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I have been taking care of betta's for over a year and I still have things to learn about them. He is a very pretty boy


----------



## av3rag3 (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm worried about that black color off the tip of his fins.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Is it all the way around his fins like a border?


----------



## av3rag3 (Aug 13, 2012)

I only notice it on his big fin part on the back. Nowhere else I can see.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Could be the start of fin rot. Change the water every day, use stress coat, and use aquarium salt


----------



## av3rag3 (Aug 13, 2012)

How much water would I be changing? 50%?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I change mine 100% when I treat my betta's when they tail bite


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

av3rag3 said:


> How much water would I be changing? 50%?


Great fish! How big is the tank you have him in? This will help determine how many/often water changes you need to do.


----------



## av3rag3 (Aug 13, 2012)

2.5 gallon mini bow from Aqueon.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

What a nice little fish.  Lovely colouring, and I dare say it'll only improve now he's in better conditions. How's he adjusting to the new temperature and water?

You might want to do a little salt treatment on him for those fin issues. All the how-to's are in the sticky threads above the diseases forum if you;re nor familiar with it, it's pretty easy - just use aquarium or kosher salt, not table salt! 

Also, that plant looks like it just may tear his fins up a bit. I'd toss it, as plastic plants are great at causing injury to delicate HM fins- and see about some silk plants if you don't have the right light for live ones. They're soft and your fish will love to hide in them.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

av3rag3 said:


> 2.5 gallon mini bow from Aqueon.


Filter or not? I have a 2.5g also, and do one 50% on Wed. and 100% on Saturdays. I also use a vacuum on my 50% change days. If you are going to do treatment with AQ salt for fin rot then your changes may have to be more, but I'm not sure. There are quite a few much more experienced betta keepers on this site who can help you with that.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

He's really lovely! The girl in my avatar, Brunhilda (RIP) was the same colour. 

His colour is called "chocolate". Sometimes chocolates have a black band around their tail. It's not always fin rot - just part of their colour. To me he looks healthy and active, so I wouldn't use salt or treat for rot unless he really needs it. Fin rot can be nasty stuff - watch out for jagged, blackening edges that progress over time, pinholes, and bleeding. If he has any of these signs, then it's time to treat. But you know, it's better to be safe than sorry. To me he looks like he's healing well and on his way to regaining his tail.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

^ This is what I love about this forum, I learn something new every day! Cheers for that info on the chocolates!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

best thing for the little guy, is a tubber ware container, with a heater, no decor, except something he can sit in or on, and 100% water changes every day, with 1 tbl spoon of AQ salt per gallon i think? idk, Aus would know...until the rot is gone and the fin growth is noticeable, he;s gorgeous though, good luck with him, im happy he got a good home...


----------



## Numithebetta (Aug 19, 2012)

Unique coloring! Very pretty!


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

He looks a lot like the betta I got from petco. Mine is beginning to get a lot of blue in the body and some on the fins.


----------



## av3rag3 (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you all for helpful tips for my betta. The mini does come with a filter, but I'm trying ways to baffle it because of the current it's pushing out is too powerful for Tea. Having that being said, how would water changes be affected by having a filter? Same 50% or less?

I plan on making a stop to Michael's and pick up some silk plants and boil them in a pot later on.


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

mine loves playing with the water flow. very strange, he can easily get away from it to calm waters any time he wants but is always swimming circles in the current. not sure if this is normal, or i have a very strange fish.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

You shouldn't use the actualy tank for water changes because you ned to do a 100% every day, like i said earlier, a tubberware container with 100% water changes and a heater would be great.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

wow such prwtty color but I think his fin is getting fin rot in his tail or soemthing. It happpens we sometimes pick and pick and we still get some sick fish


----------



## av3rag3 (Aug 13, 2012)

So, I listen to the advice from Aus and went out to petco with my girlfriend to pick up some stuff. 

Here's how it ended up:


----------



## KcSaf (Jul 25, 2012)

nice setup! lots of plants and decorations to swim through, im sure he is a happy betta!


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Niiice place for the fish!


----------

